# أبحث عن خط إنتاج للورق أرجو المساعدة



## بوفون (15 نوفمبر 2007)

إذا سمحتم هل هناك من يعطيني معلومات عن خط إنتاج الورق منذ البداية حتى النهاية وموثق بالصور المطلوبة


----------



## كدواني (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*صناعة الورق*

أولاً: أرجو من الأخ الكريم جعل السؤال أكثر تحديداً حتى يمكنني أن أساعده في حدود معلوماتي البسيطة حتى لا أضلله.
ثانياً: كلامي سيكون عن ورق الكرتون لأنه المجال الذي عملت فيه.
عملية صناعة الورق تعتمد عندنا في مصر وأظن في معظم الدول الأخرى على عملية إعادة التدوير recycling للورق المستخدم ( الداشت ) ومعناها إعادة الكرتون القديم إلى صورة الألياف ( فيبر ) ثم تحويل الألياف إلى شيت كرتون 
تبدأ العملية من جهاز العجان ( Pulper ) وفيه يتم إضافة كميات كبيرة من المياه لإذابة الورق القديم المفروم وبه مروحة كبيرة ( Agitator ) وهي التي تقوم بعملية العجن مع التنقية وفي هذه المرحلة يتم فصل الشوائب الخفيفة مثل البلاستيكات والتي تطفو على السطح عن طريق كباش ( Grapple )
تخرج المياه الغنية بالألياف مع بعض الشوائب من العجان إلى جهاز ( Junk Trap ) لفصل الشوائب الراكدة مثل المعادن والرمل
ومنه إلى جهاز ( Hydra Purge ) وتستمر المراحل تباعاً والغرض من كل هذه العمليات الحصول على الألياف نقية خالية من جميع الشوائب
سأذكر العمليات على مخطط من جهاز إلى آخر مباشرة دون الدخول في تفاصيل وإذا أردت أية تفاصيل أذكرك بالنقطة أولاً في بداية المشاركة.
Pulper ==> Junk Trap ==> Hydra Purge ==> Selectpurge ==> Omega Screen ==> Liquid Cyclone
هناك تداخل في بعض المراحل بمعنى أنه قد يكون مخرج معدة واحدة مدخل لأكثر من معدة والعكس
وهذه أسماء بعض المعدات المستخدمة في هذه الصناعة والتي لم أستطع إدراجها في المخطط لتداخل عملياتها
Float Purger
Primary Screen
Secondary Screen
Fibreizer
Fibernet
ثم يدخل الفيبر على ماكينة تصنيع الورق وهي عبارة عن مجموعة من شرائح السيراميك تليها مجموعة من الدرافيل المجوفة التي يمر بداخلها بخار لتجفيف الفيبر 
هذه معلومات مختصرة عن صناعة الورق أرجو أن ينفع الله بها من قرأها ولا تنسونا من دعوة صالحة بظهر الغيب


----------



## بوفون (18 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا" لك على المساعدة وكنت أتمنلى أن تتضمن الصور لو سمحت إن كان بإستطاعتك ذلك وأن تضيف لي تفاصيل أكثر وشكرا" مرة ثانية....


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (11 أغسطس 2015)

اخى او ابني. انا حاليا باكمل تركيب خط ورق لو تحب تتفرج اهلا بيك


----------



## hgagselim2012 (5 أكتوبر 2015)

اى نوع من أنواع الورق اخى الكريم اذا كنت تقصد ورق الكتابه والطباعه فهذا خط ضخم انا اشتغلت 10 سنين في انتاج ورق الكتابه والطباعه لو تحب اى استفسار انا تحت امرك


----------



## كيميائى احمد حمدى (8 نوفمبر 2015)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> اخى او ابني. انا حاليا باكمل تركيب خط ورق لو تحب تتفرج اهلا بيك


ممكن توضيح بالصور


----------

